# Toro gas power shovel



## GORRIILLA_TOUGH (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi everyone I was just wondering how many are these total power shovels are out there I have three personally which I love to death and I've been looking online to see how much they're worth and I keep getting the runaround does anybody know please let me know thank you


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you aboard.

Personally no clue, but someone with some idea will be along.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

Rare Toro Gas Power Shovel


I thought some of the forum members would like a photo of my neighbor's latest Power Shovel that he got off craigslist. What makes this one so unique is that besides the RARE wheel kit, it has the ULTRA RARE optional triangle shape handle. I knew that these were available, but I did not think...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

These 2 stroke Power Shovels are quite rare, as they were only made for 2 years (83 and 84). I would think their value would be $50 -75.00, maybe a little more if someone really wanted one.

They really throw the snow, useful on a deck or side walk, but too small for a driveway and only blow snow in one direction. 

I found mine at the curb 20-25 years ago, drained the old gas and filled with fresh mix and it fired right up. Still runs like a champ.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Around here in the windy burbs of Chicago, the Powershovel was pretty rare. I only saw one on sale on craiglist listed for $75 and it was in pretty poor shape. I almost bought it but decided against it. Being a perfectionist, I would restore it to immaculate condition which means finding donor machines and spending a lot time and money doing so. In the end, it would be too much for this novel piece of rarity.

Found a lightly used Toro Powerlite that was only 4 years old listed for $40 a few weeks later. I offered $25 and the seller agreed which made me happy. Parts are a plenty and reasonably priced. The Powerlite made as much noise and racket as the Powershovel, which was the reason why I was attracted to the Powershovel in the first place. I love the sound that a 2 stroke engine makes in the winter when all machines around my neighborhood are either 4 stroke or electric. 

Anyways, I still want to get one of these Powershovel from time to time. Whenever someone post a video of the Powershovel in action in the snow, the thought of getting one revives again. Thanks @Ziggy65 for enabling that urge.  . Nice video by the way.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> These 2 stroke Power Shovels are quite rare, as they were only made for 2 years (83 and 84). I would think their value would be $50 -75.00, maybe a little more if someone really wanted one.
> 
> ...


Nice! What's the approximate weight of that power shovel?
Thanks!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

quexpress said:


> Nice! What's the approximate weight of that power shovel?
> Thanks!


I would guess 15 - 20lbs.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> I would guess 15 - 20lbs.


Thank you!


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

These are my three Power shovels. The one on the left is technically new because was never used or had gas in it. I sure wish the original owner had not thrown away the box.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

My (electric) power shovel.


----------

